# nervigen CPU-Lüfter bei einem all-in-one PC  leiser bekommen/tauschen



## grossiman (14. Februar 2017)

*nervigen CPU-Lüfter bei einem all-in-one PC  leiser bekommen/tauschen*

Hallo.

Ich habe einen all-in-one PC geschenkt bekommen, den ich als Zweitrechner für normale Aufgaben verwende.
Eigentlich benutze ich diesen PC gerne, da er einen Touchscreen besitzt und somit ideal für Win10 ist.
Aber sobald er nur etwas gefordert wird dreht der CPU-Kühler auf, und schon bei gefühlt halber Drehzahl 
ist das Geräusch auf Dauer unerträglich. Das erinnert mich an meinem ersten Fertig-PC mit 1200er Athlon, der 
hatte auch nur einen 60mm Lüfter, allerdings stand der nicht direkt vor meiner Nase, war somit nicht ganz so nervig, 
und kurze Zeit später war da ein anderer Kühler mit langsamdrehenden großen Lüfter drauf.

Der all-in-one PC ist ein MSI Wind Top AE2220.
Das Gehäuse hatte ich schon offen und mal alles entstaubt. Der CPU-Kühlkörper ist bauartbedingt sehr flach und mit 
einer Heatpipe ausgestattet, wodurch die Wärme zum Lüfter befördert wird.
Der Lüfter ist ein Radiallüfter mit ca.6,5 cm Durchmesser, die Abluft geht nach oben raus.

Vielleicht hat von euch Jemand einen brauchbaren Vorschlag wie man die Kühlung ohne allzu großen finanziellen Aufwand 
leiser bekommt.
Ich hatte schon daran gedacht den Radiallüfter auszubauen, ein Loch in das Gehäuse zu schneiden und einen normalen 80mm oder 90mm
Lüfter von aussen aufzusetzen, genau an der Stelle wo der originale Lüfter sitzt. Nur weiss ich nicht wie dann die Kühlung mit dem  
geänderten Luftstrom sein wird.
An eine passive Kühlung mit Heatpipe  habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ob das machbar ist und ob es sich finanziel lohnt ist eine andere 
Geschichte.

Gruß Andreas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MDJ (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: nervigen CPU-Lüfter bei einem all-in-one PC  leiser bekommen/tauschen*

Nun, das Modell hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Gut möglich, dass die Wärmeleitpaste eingetrocknet ist und erneuert werden müsste. Kann allerdings auch sein, dass Wärmeleit-Pads verbaut sind. Kannst du mal ein Bild vom Inneren machen?


----------



## freezy94 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: nervigen CPU-Lüfter bei einem all-in-one PC  leiser bekommen/tauschen*

Ich würde auch erstmal die Wärmeleitpaste tauschen bzw. Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## grossiman (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: nervigen CPU-Lüfter bei einem all-in-one PC  leiser bekommen/tauschen*

Hallo MDJ und freezy94.

Beides ist verbaut, Leitpaste und Pad . 
Leitpaste für CPU
Pad für den Grafikchip.

Und das lohnt sich schon mal, die Leitpaste ist steinhart, und Neue habe ich noch  , aber leider kein Pad .
Das Pad ist auch ziemlich dick und weich, ich weiß gar nicht wo man so etwas herbekommt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber der Lüfter macht mit den geraden Blättern nicht gerde einen effizienten Eindruck, einen guten Radiallüfter habe ich anders in Erinnerung.
Ich würde sonst den Lüfter rausschmeissen, eine passende Luftführung basteln, ein Loch in die Gehäuserückwand machen und dann von aussen z.B. einen 80er Lüfter draufsetzen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## amdahl (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: nervigen CPU-Lüfter bei einem all-in-one PC  leiser bekommen/tauschen*

Die Paste zu tauschen ist natürlich angebracht. Wenn das Pad hingegen noch weich und flexibel ist wie du sagst brauchst du es nicht zu tauschen. Solche Pads funktionieren in der Regel länger als Wärmeleitpaste. Ansonsten gibts Wärmeleitpads natürlich auch in jedem gut sortierten PC-Fachhandel. Und bei Amazon und ebay.
Die elegante Lösung ist natürlich so dicke Wärmeleitpads durch Kupferbleche in passender Stärke zu ersetzen.
Radiallüfter durch einen Axiallüfter zu ersetzen würde ich erst mal nicht machen. Einen zusätzlichen Lüfter der den Radialquirl unterstützt fände ich besser.
Aber mach das Ding erst mal sauber mit neuer Paste. Vielleicht ist es dann schon auszuhalten.


----------



## grossiman (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: nervigen CPU-Lüfter bei einem all-in-one PC  leiser bekommen/tauschen*

Ok, probiere ich erst einmal.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: nervigen CPU-Lüfter bei einem all-in-one PC  leiser bekommen/tauschen*

Dieser Lüfter könnte passen
DC-Radiallufter - RLF 35-8/12 N von ebm-papst


----------



## amdahl (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: nervigen CPU-Lüfter bei einem all-in-one PC  leiser bekommen/tauschen*

Wie kommstdu darauf?


----------



## grossiman (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: nervigen CPU-Lüfter bei einem all-in-one PC  leiser bekommen/tauschen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieser Lüfter könnte passen
> DC-Radiallufter - RLF 35-8/12 N von ebm-papst



Danke, gut gemeint, aber mit 51x51mm Gehäusegröße doch etwas zu klein, der wird wohl noch hochtouriger laufen.

Aber ich habe wohl die eigentliche Ursache gefunden, ich hatte die Kühlrippen nicht zu 100% von Staub befreit.
Ich wollte nichts kaputmachen und habe nur sehr vorsichtig mit Pressluft ausgeblasen. Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann sieht es 
auf den ersten Blick sauber aus. Aber als ich vorhin den Kühler wieder aufbauen wollte habe ich noch mal durch die Rippen geschaut  uups.
Die Rippen sind sehr dünn und haben einen  engen Abstand zueinander, dazwischen hatte sich ziemlich fest Staub abgesetzt. Ich musste teilweise 
mit einer Stecknadel den Staub lösen, den Rest hat dann wiedfer die Ausblaspistole erledigt. Diesmal aber mit mehr Druck, war ja ausgebaut.

Das Resultat: . Bei Volllast zwar immer noch laut, aber bei normalen Anwendungen  einiges leiser. Könnte aber ruhig noch leiser sein, zwischendurch dreht der Lüfter 
doch mal zeitweise ziemlich hoch und wird dann laut .
Also, ist zwar schon deutlich besser, aber immer noch Verbesserungswürdig.

Und noch etwas ist besser geworden, die Gesamtperformance. Die CPU und die GPU wurden wohl wegen zu hohen Temperaturen runtergeregelt.
Auf jeden Fall läuft jetzt alles flüssiger  , besonders merke ich das an der Grafik. Da hatte es sonst schon bei normalen Anwendungen öfter mal geruckelt. 


Gruß Andreas


----------

